# Shipt delivery app for Target...busy?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I signed up in summer 2020 and once I passed their background check, (I think it was just the simple Checkr background check, done in minutes if I recall.)

But then I had to write answers on a test to a few possible customer scenarios involving possible customer problem orders and how I'd handle them with the customers.

Okay, I passed that...but then it wanted a video interview! Forget that! But I can understand that it may ensure a better candidate.

I wonder if Shipt still requires the video interview, as it may be experiencing difficulty hiring applicants like many competitors now?

Anybody here video interview or actually drive for Shipt, then or now? Which region? What was it like? Decent pay?

Shipt is an affiliate of Target? So all or most pickups are done there? I saw a recent sign at my local Target, a smaller store. They had just created a Shipt checkout lane. Apparently it was new to that store but not all others. I saw a couple of Shipt shoppers during a visit last year at Target, in their Shipt shirts, browsing the frozen food section but haven't noticed them at a couple Targets this year. Maybe much lower demand now, as most seem comfortable shopping for themselves now?

And I wondee if Shipt has gone the way of Instacart, where it seems that Instacart long ago stopped being worth it, and supposedly much lower tips since the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I did the video the first time and was not accepted by Shipt. Guess they thought I was crazy 😜 Then 2020 happened and I reapplied and they took me. No videos needed. Target is associated with Shipt somehow so most of the orders are from there. They don’t show you the tip upfront so there’s no opportunity for people to tip bait you. Shipt is far better than instacart. It’s not even close.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I did the video the first time and was not accepted by Shipt. Guess they thought I was crazy 😜 Then 2020 happened and I reapplied and they took me. No videos needed. Target is associated with Shipt somehow so most of the orders are from there. They don’t show you the tip upfront so there’s no opportunity for people to tip bait you. Shipt is far better than instacart. It’s not even close.


Hmmm...seems with Instacart the driver could be trying to find 20-30 items up and down varius aisles, and sometimes in weird and unexpected spots. What a chore.

Plus I'd hate to pick out meats and fish for a customer, as I am a long-time vegetarian and know nothing about properly selecting them.

Even produce could be difficult to make a decision on, as it may take too much time to fully inspect the product for dings and blemishes, never mind degree of ripeness. Even for myself, I'm unsure at times if what I select is decent. It's too hard to guess what others want in produce, and meat and fish.

Ever watch shoppers try to choose corn on the cob? A customer will likely never be happy with corn a shopper chooses. Some purchases are personal and only the end user can really decide properly.

So, yes, it seems that Shipt may be easier, even though Target does have some produce, but I think it often comes in a package, not often individually. Much easier to grab a package of tomatoes than select several from a bin just hoping they're all decent for the customer.


----------

